# Pokemon Sun and Moon players getting permanently banned by Nintendo



## Yandere-chan (Nov 16, 2016)

*Everyone that has Sun and Moon downloaded before release beware!*



Nintendo is now banning all NetworkIDs and consoles that have launched Pokemon Sun/Moon online in any way. After this has taken effect, you will be getting the 002-0102 error that many users have been getting and posting about which essentially means that you have entered Nintendo's jail for Pokepirates. Users are not able to buy legit copies off the eShop or even access the eShop after their consoles have been banned by Nintendo. Now many users that have banned consoles will be selling consoles with banned internet access so beware that and watch what you are buying. Consoles appear to be getting banned even if they haven't played online but just have the software, aswell. If your NNID is linked to your Wii U, Nintendo Services appear to be working.
It was reported that if you tinyformat your banned 3DS, you can bypass the 002-0102 error unless, you link a NNID and attempt to make a purchase on the eShop.

SOURCE


----------



## kumikochan (Nov 16, 2016)

Lmao, it's their own fault for going online


----------



## Issac (Nov 16, 2016)

Aricle on GBATemp, source: nintendoprime. Their source: Kotaku. Their source: GBATemp and 4chan  

Now I'm happy I waited.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 16, 2016)

People these days are so fucking stupid.


----------



## Yandere-chan (Nov 16, 2016)

kumikochan said:


> Lmao, it's their own fault for going online


And that is why I play them on Citra


----------



## kumikochan (Nov 16, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> People these days are so fucking stupid.


yes they are !

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Yandere-chan said:


> And that is why I play them on Citra


It's okay to play on your 3DS, Just stay offline


----------



## endoverend (Nov 16, 2016)

If someone needs a WARNING to understand that going online on a pirated copy of a wildly popular game before release might be a bad idea, then that person has bigger problems.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yandere-chan said:


> Now many users that have banned consoles will be selling consoles with banned internet access so beware that and watch what you are buying.


Why would the console be banned? Wouldn't formatting not solve the ban?



kumikochan said:


> It's okay to play on your 3DS, Just stay offline



I've heard a few people have bans just for being on wifi while playing, but most aren't. I'm curious as to how that would happen, though.


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 16, 2016)

kumikochan said:


> yes they are !
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Or if it was played on a dummy unit. (which I did)

Plus, 002-0102 which blocks online access is already bypassed, meaning we can already play online again,
just can't bypass 022-2812 to go eshop to buy stuff, but not many pirates do that, presumably.



osaka35 said:


> Why would the console be banned? Wouldn't formatting not solve the ban?



Nope,

002-0102 is tied to friendcodeseedB, which isn't formatted,
and 022-2812 is tied to device ID, which also isn't formatted.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 16, 2016)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA.

It's the 360 all over again ;'D


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 16, 2016)

Yandere-chan said:


> And that is why I play them on Citra



How is Citra by the way? Apparently it needs good specs on your PC to run it. Anyways, can't say for sure it's a permanent ban, Nintendo didn't state it, when one gets that message, it's typically a 15 day ban if it's their first time getting it. So by December 1, we'll know if it's permanent or not. Thankfully I didn't go online, and I uninstalled Moon after learning the cia was built poorly.


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 16, 2016)

They're banning people with review samples? Or just cia download?

When does this game come out?


----------



## Yandere-chan (Nov 16, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Why would the console be banned? Wouldn't formatting not solve the ban?
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a few people have bans just for being on wifi while playing, but most aren't. I'm curious as to how that would happen, though.


They are banning the NNIDs *and *consoles from accessing internet even if you format it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 16, 2016)

Damn is people really THAT stupid?
Guess they are, fuckbags cannot wait until the actual release date to play online it seems.

But hey, they had to play it before anyone else, right?
You dumbfucks xD


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yandere-chan said:


> They are banning the NNIDs *and *consoles from accessing internet even if you format it.



it is said that some people with tied nnid on their wii isn't affected.



KiiWii said:


> They're banning people with review samples? Or just cia download?
> 
> When does this game come out?



supposedly people with review copy got caught in the crossfire, but report unconfirmed.

18-nov japan.



ShadowOne333 said:


> Damn is people really THAT stupid?
> Guess they are, fuckbags cannot wait until the actual release date to play online it seems.
> 
> But hey, they had to play it before anyone else, right?
> You dumbfucks xD




so much salt.

You know that we already bypassed 0102 and can play online, Again?

though, I do feel pity for people who expected nothing to happen.
thats the true pity right there.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 16, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> the cia was built poorly.


How was that managed???


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2016)

What's weird is _*I swore*_ I only did local play with my sister, yet both of us are banned.
We're both eventually getting n3DSes now that we've been banned, so I guess this turned out to be _somewhat_ good for the both of us, since both our current consoles are o3DSes.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 16, 2016)

At least this makes me a bit less disappointed that I didn't download the game early before release. with so many people already playing and spoilering, it feels like I'm joining late on the actual release date.


----------



## Yandere-chan (Nov 16, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> What's weird is _*I swore*_ I only did local play with my sister, yet both of us are banned.
> We're both eventually getting n3DSes now that we've been banned, so I guess this turned out to be somewhat good for the both of us, since our current consoles are both o3DSes.


The New3DS's are very nice for gameplay


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 16, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> What's weird is _*I swore*_ I only did local play with my sister, yet both of us are banned.


Oh wow, that actually indicates that this has more to do with having it installed early rather than just playing online early.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 16, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> How was that managed???



Something about the .cia being signed "0" instead of the proper number. I don't know the details, but since it stems from one cart dump, essentially everyone played a game with the same cart ID or whatever. I assume that's how Nintendo enacted a blanket ban of sorts. It was suspect even from the file size. 2.99GB as opposed to the official size being 3.2.


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 16, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> At least this makes me a bit less disappointed that I didn't download the game early before release. with so many people already playing and spoilering, it feels like I'm joining late on the actual release date.



actually that's how I feel too.

I won't be able to play with another batch of friends who haven't gotten it,
cause I cleared the game before it was even launched lol



RustInPeace said:


> Something about the .cia being signed "0" instead of the proper number. I don't know the details, but since it stems from one cart dump, essentially everyone played a game with the same cart ID or whatever. I assume that's how Nintendo enacted a blanket ban of sorts. It was suspect even from the file size. 2.99GB as opposed to the official size being 3.2.




I don't think Cart ID is the problem.

There's no private header when playing as cia

the v0, however, may be one problem.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Oh wow, that actually indicates that this has more to do with having it installed early rather than just playing online early.


I hope that's not the case and what actually happened was that the two of us went online without realizing it.


----------



## Blue (Nov 16, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> You know that we already bypassed 0102 and can play online, Again?



With one system?


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 16, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I hope that's not the case and what actually happened was that the two of us went online without realizing it.



I think there are instances were you do connect online without actually setting it up, if that makes sense. Mystery gift for example, going through festival plaza with wifi enabled, that kind of stuff. I only played up to the 1st rival battle, so I couldn't even go online if I wanted to.


----------



## Blue (Nov 16, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> What's weird is _*I swore*_ I only did local play with my sister, yet both of us are banned.
> We're both eventually getting n3DSes now that we've been banned, so I guess this turned out to be _somewhat_ good for the both of us, since both our current consoles are o3DSes.


Kind of sad to be playing with a sibling and their console gets banned too.


----------



## Yandere-chan (Nov 16, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Kind of sad to be playing with a sibling and their console gets banned too.


Yeah that isn't right.


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 16, 2016)

*I never played Pokemon Sun or Moon online. I never used any of the online features of Pokemon Sun or Pokemon Moon.*
After hearing about this I used a physical retail cartridge of Mario Kart 7 to check of my system was banned, and it is.
I even get the 022-2812 error when trying to connect to Miiverse. This just fucking blows.

I am testing again on my old 3DS to see if that system is banned as well, my old 3DS has NEVER had Pokemon Sun or Moon installed on it.

My old 3DS was able to connect online, so just simply having the title installed and launching it was enough to flag the system as a ban.

Is there any way to remove the 0022-2812 ban? I never play games online that much anyway, but this still sucks.


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 16, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> With one system?



sadly not with one system.

friendcodeb doesnt change when reformatted.

I imported it from another system of mine.


----------



## Blue (Nov 16, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> sadly not with one system.
> 
> friendcodeb doesnt change when reformatted.
> 
> I imported it from another system of mine.


Dors this work?


KingRamses24 said:


> I dont know if this is legal, but if you tinyformat your 3ds it will bypass 022-2812, I already tried it and it worked, as of the other one I've heard that it is a 15 days ban which is not bad since we were stupid enough to go online, I hope this helps  and remember to backup you nand before you do anything. I'm still trying method to bypass the temp ban so I'll let you know if I find anything


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2016)

My mom just came home with my sister, when I told her about the ban she looked devastated until I told her that we're both getting n3DSes if the ban doesn't get lifted.
Do you guys know if doing a system transfer lifts both bans? We can live with having an eShop ban, it just means we're gonna be stuck with cartridges only, I just wanted to ask to make sure.


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 16, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Dors this work?



tinyformat may bypass 022-2812, but once you try to link and nnid/make purchase it pops back up (or so I read).

yeah, I got through 0102 and was able to use pokemon XYORAS online again.


----------



## Blue (Nov 16, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> tinyformat may bypass 022-2812, but once you try to link and nnid/make purchase it pops back up (or so I read).
> 
> yeah, I got through 0102 and was able to use pokemon XYORAS online again.


 but what if you link it to a new NINID?


----------



## Yandere-chan (Nov 16, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> but what if you link it to a new NINID?


Yes, this would be nice to know.


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 16, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> but what if you link it to a new NINID?



it's the device that is banned.

It's said that there are users with the same NNID was able to access services on their wii U

edit: my 2DS was able to access eshop,
and download an update to Pokemon Blue Version
(my unit is the limited ed clear 2ds)

apparently I don't even have a NNID on this unit!


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 16, 2016)

A little update:

My clear blue limited ed 2DS was able to use eshop and update Pokemon Blue that came with the 2DS.
It doesn't have an nnid. no 022-2812 error when updating that game.

Still get 002-0102 when going online (I didn't bypass this one)

So if you did not have an NNID before the ban, you'll probably be able to use eshop,
if your console allows redownloads and stuff.


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm on the phone with Nintendo right now to see if I can get this issue resolved.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 16, 2016)

cornerpath said:


> Just wait until someone released an un-ban code or system file hack to un-ban the whole console. I can't see why the handheld scene is so behind on this, when every other console has an un-ban method except the Wii u for now.



To be fair it wasn't top priority. Not a dev, just my opinion, it's more important for that slowhax to get a stable release than helping people who made this grave mistake, most of them, not all, being rather stupid in judgment.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> To be fair it wasn't top priority. Not a dev, just my opinion, it's more important for that slowhax to get a stable release than helping people who made this grave mistake, most of them, not all, being rather stupid in judgment.


It also sounds like it might be somewhat hard, since, from what I've heard, some console bans are based off of the console's MAC address.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 16, 2016)

The ban will be PERMANENT.
Source: asspull

PS: because it totally fits Nintendo's modus operandi. /s


----------



## Master Dimentio (Nov 17, 2016)

This is like the third one of these threads I've seen TODAY. My brain fails to even begin to comprehend the level of stupidity one must have to think for ANY reason that it's a good idea to use online features for a game before the game is even officially released. People who have early copies most likely have them for a reason or for review purposes. For all intents and purposes we shouldn't even have this game in full in our hands til this Friday. So honestly what makes one think going online is a good idea? If you get banned for going online it's your own damn fault.

/rant.


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 17, 2016)

I just got off the phone with Nintendo.

When I contacted them they stated that:
The two error codes are related.
and the quoted the following:
"As a result of a number of Nintendo 3DS users using unauthorized versions of several games, and connecting to the official game servers in violation of our terms of service, these users’ Nintendo 3DS systems that stored the unauthorized game code have been banned from Nintendo’s online network effective immediately."

They asked for my Friend Code and console serial number.

I told them that I just came home, loaded up Mario Kart 7 and attempted to play it online when  I got this error. I then attempted to sign into Miiverse and got the other error. When they asked for recent purchases, I told them Hyrule Warriors Legends DLC back in the summer would be my most recent purchase.
When asked if I had the receipt for Mario Kart 7, I told them that I no longer have it as I bought that game at launch and have sense tossed out the receipt.


Here are some facts:
*I have access the Friend Plaza but never used any of the online features. If I was prompted if I wanted to connect to the internet, I always canceled or backed out.*
The CIAs of both Sun and Moon were the cartridge leaks from that ISO site.
The version number of both Sun and Moon is Version: 0
I have dumped Pokemon X, Y, Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire from my own physical retail cartridges and the following version numbers are for those titles:
Pokemon X and Pokemon Y. Version Number:0 The Update data for X and Y was installed. *I did connect to the internet with my dumped copy of Pokemon X in the past month.*
Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire's version number is 3072
*I did have my NFC/Wi-Fi enabled while playing Pokemon Moon, but never connected online in-game in Pokemon Moon.
Pokemon Sun and Moon, much like X,Y,OR, and AS disable online play until you connect online.*
I have used the NTR Plugin to screen capture Pokemon Moon that required my system to be connected to the internet-*This may have caused it, but the game never connected to the Nintendo Network. I doubt that this was the cause however, because when you send the memory patch to NTR it disables online and network play.*
I had my Friends List set to never share what game I'm playing, but I did have it set to share my status. *This may have flagged my system.
I do have a Nintendo Network ID associated with this system. (So I may be boned)
*
Over the phone I learned:
That they made have accidentally banned my system because they may have confused in my System's serial number with another system that has done something to get flagged. (Which makes me think the process is manual)
They asked for my Nintendo Network ID and 3DS Friend Code
They are escalating this to a higher person who is undergoing an investigation. If it was in error, I'll be contacted by e-mail. If they find something they'll contact me by phone.
*These bans are permanent! These are not temp-bans. GG*

If they do find something on the system and contact me by phone, I'm going to just deny everything, act offended, and state that I'll not buy the Switch.
If they want me to send the system to them, I'll refuse, and just accept the fact that my new3DS is perma-banned. They do not have a time frame on when they may contact me. It could be a couple of days, a month or longer.


Unless the new Firmware update is able to phone home to Nintendo and give a list of every single title installed on the system, I have no idea what I did to get banned.

*I didn't do anything stupid like attempting to connect to the Sun and Moon's online service.*

I have had my new3DS hacked sense September 2016 and have played Mario Kart 7 and Pokemon X online and have never been banned.

If the new system firmware phones home and informs Nintendo's servers what the system's serial is, and what installed titles are on the system, then that means if you have FBI, Homebrew, any out-of-region or other unobtainable software or software that wasn't purchased thru retail or eShop then *YOU WILL GET BANNED!

F*CK YOU NINTENDO.*
Sure, I can't be too mad at them. Their terms of service and User Agreements do state that any unauthorized software or modification will render your software of hardware unusable. It also states that detection of such unauthorized software/hardware will result on being banned from Nintendo Network.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 17, 2016)

DJ91990 said:


> I just got off the phone with Nintendo.



I hope it works out for you, from what you described, there's no hard reason to explain you getting caught and slapped with a ban. The friend thing is a bit worrying, I think I have my options all "Yes," to show online status and what I'm playing. At the same time I only was on Moon for about 45 minutes. Some other article covered the bans, lazily really, without Kotaku, who ripped from GBAtemp and other places, they wouldn't have anything to write about, for the most part. One interesting comment is imagine if this happened on Xbox and Playstation. Got caught with a pirated game with those consoles and got banned from online, that you had to pay for, referring to Plus and Gold. Ouch.


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 17, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I hope it works out for you, from what you described, there's no hard reason to explain you getting caught and slapped with a ban. The friend thing is a bit worrying, I think I have my options all "Yes," to show online status and what I'm playing. At the same time I only was on Moon for about 45 minutes. Some other article covered the bans, lazily really, without Kotaku, who ripped from GBAtemp and other places, they wouldn't have anything to write about, for the most part. One interesting comment is imagine if this happened on Xbox and Playstation. Got caught with a pirated game with those consoles and got banned from online, that you had to pay for, referring to Plus and Gold. Ouch.



if the bans are perm, I guess ours 3DSs can _RustInPeace_


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 17, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> if the bans are perm, I guess ours 3DSs can _RustInPeace_



I laughed at that, not sure if that's good or embarrassing.


----------



## Yandere-chan (Nov 17, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> if the bans are perm, I guess ours 3DSs can _RustInPeace_


That is already the status of my 3DS. The amount of dust on it is not describable xD Also, 11.1


----------



## sTo0z (Nov 17, 2016)

I've been banned much worse. Have had 2 360 console bans, and a PS3 console + account ban (lost all trophies, legit digital purchases, etc).

It's something we all have to accept when we mess with our systems. Sometimes you just gotta' roll with the punches. Good luck to all (I seem to have escaped the 3DS banwave...)


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yandere-chan said:


> That is already the status of my 3DS. The amount of dust on it is not describable xD



Always keep them in a sealed off drawer or a carry case.
I left my 2DS out for one night and somehow a speck of dust got in the screen. I'm so annoyed by it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> Always keep them in a sealed off drawer or a carry case.
> I left my 2DS out for one night and somehow a speck of dust got in the screen. I'm so annoyed by it.


I have scratches on my 3DS' top screen that came from god knows where, but surprisingly none on the bottom screen.
Completely different story with my DSi though. That thing was a mess.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Oh well it seems the bans are perma. That's kinda bad to hear but as I said I only played Smash online. It doesn't affect me but i'll try to contact Nintendo to see about getting unbanned just to see how that will work out. I have deleted the ticket and game from my system. It's worth a shot


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I have scratches on my 3DS' top screen that came from god knows where, but surprisingly none on the bottom screen.
> Completely different story with my DSi though. That thing was a mess.



I always purchase screen protectors, and a case or skins to protect the surfaces.

Same for my DS. my first DS phat has scratches on a bottom screen cause a friend was turn rough when spinning a _chakra wheel_ when playing _Naruto_.

Vowed to always get screen protectors ever since.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Oh well it seems the bans are perma. That's kinda bad to hear but as I said I only played Smash online. It doesn't affect me but i'll try to contact Nintendo to see about getting unbanned just to see how that will work out. I have deleted the ticket and game from my system. It's worth a shot


I was going to do that, but I thought maybe I'd wait until I actually get my copy of Pokemon Moon since maybe they'd ask me to prove I own it or something.


----------



## myrna (Nov 17, 2016)

Well good thing i waited. Only 6 more days. Any one knows why EU gets a late release?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> I always purchase screen protectors, and a case or skins to protect the surfaces.
> 
> Same for my DS. my first DS phat has scratches on a bottom screen cause a friend was turn rough when spinning a _chakra wheel_ when playing _Naruto_.
> 
> Vowed to always get screen protectors ever since.


Whoa I remember that game. That was fun for what I remember of it.


----------



## Yandere-chan (Nov 17, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> Always keep them in a sealed off drawer or a carry case.
> I left my 2DS out for one night and somehow a speck of dust got in the screen. I'm so annoyed by it.


Well, it's a 3DS so it should be fine. I am just waiting for 11.1 browserhax or something to play RF games


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 17, 2016)

sTo0z said:


> I've been banned much worse. Have had 2 360 console bans, and a PS3 console + account ban (lost all trophies, legit digital purchases, etc).
> 
> It's something we all have to accept when we mess with our systems. Sometimes you just gotta' roll with the punches. Good luck to all (I seem to have escaped the 3DS banwave...)


I feel you...Im banned from Splatoon since June u,u

*On topic*
Some say that if this is the first time you get this error , you will get unbanned 15 days later. So maybe for those who played online before November 18th may get unbanned around the first week of december (if this is the first time you get it)


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 17, 2016)

myrna said:


> Well good thing i waited. Only 6 more days. Any one knows why EU gets a late release?



I'm glad I got to play.
completed the game before the game launched, lol.

And I have access to online services again.

EU typically gets late release, because a lot of shops broke street date during XY



VinLark said:


> Whoa I remember that game. That was fun for what I remember of it.



I enjoyed Naruto 3 and 4.

Not sure if any others came after LOL


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> I feel you...Im banned from Splatoon since June u,u
> 
> *On topic*
> Some say that if this is the first time you get this error , you will get unbanned 15 days later. So maybe for those who played online before November 18th may get unbanned around the first week of december (if this is the first time you get it)


Yeah, I'm hoping that's true but still, it's Sun and Moon. Nintendo's cash cow of the year


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 17, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> I'm glad I got to play.
> completed the game before the game launched, lol.
> 
> And I have access to online services again.
> ...


Wtf how many hours do you have played? o.o

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping that's true but still, it's Sun and Moon. Nintendo's cash cow of the year


Also Cash Cow for some part of 2017*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Wtf how many hours do you have played? o.o
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It's really not that hard. I beat it in 20 hours (my game says 26 because I idle ALOT playing my 3DS)


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Wait, people who just have it installed are getting banned? S*** it is too late to delete it?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> Wait, people who just have it installed are getting banned? S*** it is too late to delete it?


Well, check if you're banned first. If you're not banned yet, then uninstall it until release.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> Wait, people who just have it installed are getting banned? S*** it is too late to delete it?


It's recommended you delete the game and ticket. Even if you aren't banned


----------



## Decorations (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> Wait, people who just have it installed are getting banned? S*** it is too late to delete it?


Not true


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Decorations said:


> Not true


Still better to be safe than sorry even if it's not known that that's the case or not.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> It's recommended you delete the game and ticket. Even if you aren't banned



It's a dodgy cia anyways because of the 0 version string, I deleted mine days ago because of that.


----------



## myrna (Nov 17, 2016)

Im really looking forward to the game. Already paid for both sun and moon. And im going in almost knowing nothing! So it will all be new.

Good to hear you got online services. Nintendo will make a huge mistake banning so many people imo.

So Nintendo is still salty about the XY thing :S


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

myrna said:


> Im really looking forward to the game. Already paid for both sun and moon. And im going in almost knowing nothing! So it will all be new.
> 
> Good to hear you got online services. Nintendo will make a huge mistake banning so many people imo.
> 
> So Nintendo is still salty about the XY thing :S


Oh, speaking of X and Y, I heard those got leaked too. (and I'm assuming that's what you're referring to) How long before release did X and Y get leaked? I've been meaning to ask for a while now but keep forgetting to when I actually can.


----------



## iZallen (Nov 17, 2016)

Just wondering on the two codes; in which specific areas did you encounter both those errors? IE: did you encounter 022-2812 when trying to access online play in a game, or in the eshop


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

myrna said:


> Good to hear you got online services. Nintendo will make a huge mistake banning so many people imo.


No, they really aren't. Only the people who have early review copies will get unbanned and they can seek that out. It's just a company trying to enforce anti-piracy rules which is totally sensible.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 17, 2016)

*waits patiently*


----------



## Yandere-chan (Nov 17, 2016)

*TO ANYONE WHO HAS NOT BEEN BANNED YET
IF YOU ARE NOT YET BANNED FROM NINTENDO SERVICES DELETE POKEMON SUN/MOON VERSION 0 UNTIL OFFICIAL RELEASE AND REINSTALL WITH A RELEASE VERSION 1.0 FROM THAT ISO SITE*


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

I deleted the ticket and the title for both games. I also deleted it from my activity log, better safe than sorry.

So, am I now safe?


----------



## Decorations (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Still better to be safe than sorry even if it's not known that that's the case or not.


We have confirmed it in another thread


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> I deleted the ticket and the title for both games. I also deleted it from my activity log, better safe than sorry.
> 
> So, am I now safe?


Yeah


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Great, now I have to wait with the rest of the world on the 18th

Good News, both games and tickets deleted and not banned!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

iZallen said:


> Just wondering on the two codes; in which specific areas did you encounter both those errors? IE: did you encounter 022-2812 when trying to access online play in a game, or in the eshop


002-2812: MiiVerse, eShop, Badge Arcade.
002-0102: Friend List.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> Great, now I have to wait with the rest of the world on the 18th
> 
> Good News, both games and tickets deleted and not banned!


It's 2 days, you can wait


----------



## myrna (Nov 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> No, they really aren't. Only the people who have early review copies will get unbanned and they can seek that out. It's just a company trying to enforce anti-piracy rules which is totally sensible.



I agree with what you say.
But so many people not being able to acces online or even buy the games the legit way will make it that people will pirate. (if they cant buy a new system)  

Or is it just temporary ban ?


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> It's 2 days, you can wait



That's too long


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2016)

Surely, the people who downloaded this prior to release knew the risks, right?


----------



## Seriel (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> That's too long


It's a week for me


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

So, safe to install eshop version on release though right?


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 17, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Wtf how many hours do you have played? o.o



apparently, my present total play time is 60 hours.
Total Pokedex completion only at 75%
Zygarde cells at 87/100


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Surely, the people who downloaded this prior to release knew the risks, right?



I thought it was only going online


----------



## myrna (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Oh, speaking of X and Y, I heard those got leaked too. (and I'm assuming that's what you're referring to) How long before release did X and Y get leaked? I've been meaning to ask for a while now but keep forgetting to when I actually can.



Just found out about this so i cant help you


----------



## anhminh (Nov 17, 2016)

Thank god my wifi route broken before this.

So after the game release, would the banning stop? Or Nintendo can still somehow tracking after the rom user?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 17, 2016)

I pirated, but I still have common sense. Even made sure to put my moon lets plays on private via youtube till tomorrow midnight.
Welp might aswell buy a copy just to be safe not sure if this is just an early bird effect or Nintendo possess Sharingans to see what we are doing


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> I thought it was only going online



Er, I meant downloading the games earlier than normal (pirating) and going online, I thought that's what it said on the OP, sorry.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

myrna said:


> I agree with what you say.
> But so many people not being able to acces online or even buy the games the legit way will make it that people will pirate. (if they cant buy a new system)
> 
> Or is it just temporary ban ?


I know that there's some games I'm gonna be stuck with pirating if the NNID ban is permanent and impossible to circumvent by doing a system transfer or using the NNID on a new system.


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Oh, speaking of X and Y, I heard those got leaked too. (and I'm assuming that's what you're referring to) How long before release did X and Y get leaked? I've been meaning to ask for a while now but keep forgetting to when I actually can.


I think it was somewhere around October 1st, so almost 2 weeks in advanced.


----------



## myrna (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I know that there's some games I'm gonna be stuck with pirating if the NNID ban is permanent and impossible to circumvent by doing a system transfer or using the NNID on a new system.



Once you pirate you never get back
Nintendo wont let you.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Nov 17, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Surely, the people who *connected online* prior to release knew the risks, right?


fixed that for you


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

on release, would it be safe to install release version via freeshop or any other eshop method?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> fixed that for you



Still stands, people should be more careful when well, getting games earlier than normal, just sayin.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Nov 17, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Still stands, people should be more careful when well, getting games earlier than normal, just sayin.


I saw it a mile away and even tried warning people. Does it make me an ass if I said it was common sense?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I saw it a mile away and even tried warning people. Does it make me an ass if I said it was common sense?



Not at all, but people shouldn't be surprised it happened.


----------



## willdunz (Nov 17, 2016)

So Nintendo has the ability to ban people even if they are using CIA? Why did it take them this long to drop the ban hammer? Maybe Pokemon is the only game they care to ban people.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 17, 2016)

willdunz said:


> So Nintendo has the ability to ban people even if they are using CIA? Why did it take them this long to drop the ban hammer? Maybe Pokemon is the only game they care to ban people.


They banned everyone. Reviewers, pirates, and people who got carts early. The literly took the entire list of people online and banned them.


----------



## willdunz (Nov 17, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> They banned everyone. Reviewers, pirates, and people who got carts early. The literly took the entire list of people online and banned them.



lol well that's one way of doing it. Do you think N couldn't differentiate between pirates and legit owners or they just didn't care?


----------



## ultros7 (Nov 17, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> They banned everyone. Reviewers, pirates, and people who got carts early. The literly took the entire list of people online and banned them.



If these bans aren't temporary then there's gonna be a sizable fallout.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 17, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> They banned everyone. Reviewers, pirates, and people who got carts early. The literly took the entire list of people online and banned them.


damn! I better check to see if I have E-shop access then. I'm guessing they are taken down videos too pulling this stunt


----------



## xtheman (Nov 17, 2016)

willdunz said:


> lol well that's one way of doing it. Do you think N couldn't differentiate between pirates and legit owners or they just didn't care?


99% of them online were pirates so...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

willdunz said:


> lol well that's one way of doing it. Do you think N couldn't differentiate between pirates and legit owners or they just didn't care?


I honestly think they didn't really care.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

ultros7 said:


> If these bans aren't temporary then there's gonna be a sizable fallout.


Nintendo gotta make that money of all those poor saps buying new 3DSs because they got console banned.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 17, 2016)

MasterJ360 said:


> damn! I better check to see if I have E-shop access then. I'm guessing they are taken down videos too pulling this stunt


As long as you didn't play online your safe.
I would recommend you backup your saves and delete the game  until it comes out in your region


----------



## Lacius (Nov 17, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> 99% of them online were pirates so...


Blackstone's formulation comes to mind.


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Nintendo gotta make that money of all those poor saps buying new 3DSs because they got console banned.


I believe Ninty thinks since they are banned they must buy another console and so that will give them money (especially because Black Friday is close)


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 17, 2016)

Issac said:


> Aricle on GBATemp, source: nintendoprime. Their source: Kotaku. Their source: GBATemp and 4chan
> 
> Now I'm happy I waited.


I'd say @Yandere-chan is a little far from the pulse, in an ironic sort of way.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 17, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> As long as you didn't play online your safe.
> I would recommend you backup your saves and delete the game  until it comes out in your region


yeah im safe still can access Eshop  only did a link trade to my other 3ds, but it doesnt have a Nin ID lol I wonder if my save will work with a cartridge game
Its the only thing preventing me from buying 1 now


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 17, 2016)

I played it... While I was online... But I didn't play online modes in the game. No ban yet, I can access eShop and friend list fine.


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 17, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> As long as you didn't play online your safe.
> I would recommend you backup your saves and delete the game  until it comes out in your region


Even if you didn't play online, *you are NOT safe.*
I *NEVER *played Pokemon Sun or Moon online at all. I never connected to any of the Sun or Moon servers. Just having the 3DS connected to the internet must have been just enough to warrant a perm-ban.

I DO have a NNID tied with the new3DS that was banned, so that could be what flagged the system.

If you have a NNID associated with the system, do NOT have your 3DS connected online AT ALL or you could be banned.


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 17, 2016)

DJ91990 said:


> Even if you didn't play online, *you are NOT safe.*
> I *NEVER *played Pokemon Sun or Moon online at all. I never connected to any of the Sun or Moon servers. Just having the 3DS connected to the internet must have been just enough to warrant a perm-ban.


Are you sure no one else took your 3DS and played online? Afaik nobody that got the leaked game and didn't played online haven't been banned. I still can access online games / services (ACNL , ORAS, Youtube) and eShop with my 3DS and i haven't played online


----------



## xtheman (Nov 17, 2016)

DJ91990 said:


> Even if you didn't play online, *you are NOT safe.*
> I *NEVER *played Pokemon Sun or Moon online at all. I never connected to any of the Sun or Moon servers. Just having the 3DS connected to the internet must have been just enough to warrant a perm-ban.


Not a single ban from those with wifi on.
By safe I meant you are not banned. I stated to delete and back the saves of the games.


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 17, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Are you sure no one else took your 3DS and played online? Afaik nobody that got the leaked game and didn't played online haven't been banned. I still can access online games / services (ACNL , ORAS, Youtube) and eShop with my 3DS and i haven't played online




I am the only one that uses my new3DS.
I have no other siblings.
I never connected to Pokemon Sun or Pokemon Moon's servers.
My 3DS was connected to the internet when I was screen capturing Pokemon Moon when I was using NTR Viewer/NitroStream and sent the Memory Patch. Outside of that my Friends List settings was: Show Online Status, DO NOT show game currently playing.
I have a NNID associated with my 3DS. I cannot play any games online, and I cannot access Miiverse.

@xtheman166 I had my Wi-Fi on, and NEVER played Pokemon Moon or Sun online AT ALL. Yet I was banned. Care to explain? Perhaps Nintendo just decided to ban me out of the blue for no reason?


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 17, 2016)

DJ91990 said:


> I am the only one that uses my new3DS.
> I have no other siblings.
> I never connected to Pokemon Sun or Pokemon Moon's servers.
> My 3DS was connected to the internet when I was screen capturing Pokemon Moon when I was using NTR Viewer/NitroStream and sent the Memory Patch. Outside of that my Friends List settings was: Show Online Status, DO NOT show game currently playing.
> ...


(I believe that you got banned btw, im just asking because im really curious)
Have you hacked online on XY / MK7? (Even through in MK7 you dont get banned, i say this as experience since i hacked FTL there).
Did you used Local Multiplayer ?


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 17, 2016)

I never hacked online in X or Y.
I never hacked online with Mario Kart 7.

If I had genned Pokemon in X or Y in the past, I never used them online.
When I play online, I play fair. Yet I'm being treated like a cheater.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 17, 2016)

DJ91990 said:


> @xtheman166 I had my Wi-Fi on, and NEVER played Pokemon Moon or Sun online AT ALL. Yet I was banned. Care to explain? Perhaps Nintendo just decided to ban me out of the blue for no reason?


You might have gone online without noticing it. Did you go into the plaza? If so you played online


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 17, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You might have gone online without noticing it. Did you go into the plaza? If so you played online


WAITWAITWAIT
PLAZA COUNTS AS ONLINE?
I remember entering there however, as soon as i was able to i got out of there. I haven't entered since then


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You might have gone online without noticing it. Did you go into the plaza? If so you played online


No, the plaza stays Local Wireless mode untill you tell it to go online.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 17, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> WAITWAITWAIT
> PLAZA COUNTS AS ONLINE?
> I remember entering there however, as soon as i was able to i got out of there. I haven't entered since then


The plaza is the way to play online. That is where all the trading and battling options are.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> No, the plaza stays Local Wireless mode untill you tell it to go online.


You could have turn it on.


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 17, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> The plaza is the way to play online. That is where all the trading and battling options are.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Well i certainly did nothing there, i want to use Pokemon Refresh but i accidentaly entered plaza, however after the tutorial on what you should do i got out of there


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 17, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Well i certainly did nothing there, i want to use Pokemon Refresh but i accidentaly entered plaza, however after the tutorial on what you should do i got out of there


I did the same.
I've spent time in the plaza, but NEVER connected online.
My plaza is Level 13. I never connected online AT ALL. Not even accidentally, as when you want to connect to the internet, it asks for confirmation, and if I ever got to the confirmation screen, I always canceled or backed out.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 17, 2016)

DJ91990 said:


> I did the same.
> I've spent time in the plaza, but NEVER connected online.
> My plaza is Level 13. I never connected online AT ALL. Not even accidentally, as when you want to connect to the internet, it asks for confirmation, and if I ever got to the confirmation screen, I always canceled or backed out.


I'm in the same boat as you. I have no idea what I could have done to get banned. I specifically avoided going online because I was afraid they could detect it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I have no idea what I could have done to get banned. I specifically avoided going online because I was afraid they could detect it.


I didn't even really intentionally avoid it, I just didn't want to go online because my Pokemon were (and still are) pretty weak when I started, and online battles with strangers aren't fun when your Pokemon are weak. I also didn't and still don't have Pokemon that I'd want to trade, so there's that too.


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 17, 2016)

DJ91990 said:


> I did the same.
> I've spent time in the plaza, but NEVER connected online.
> My plaza is Level 13. I never connected online AT ALL. Not even accidentally, as when you want to connect to the internet, it asks for confirmation, and if I ever got to the confirmation screen, I always canceled or backed out.


Mine is like Level 2? I thought it was boring because i thought you only accesed Local with it

Right now im on Youtube for 3DS right now , testing again and seems its working...


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

Just so you guys now you weren't banned because you played online,
but because you store the unauthorized code,
here is what someone from Nintendo said
"As a result of a number of Nintendo 3DS users using unauthorized versions of several games, and connecting to the official game servers in violation of our terms of service, these users' *Nintendo 3DS systems that stored the unauthorized game code have been banned from Nintendo's online network effective immediately*."


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Just so you guys now you weren't banned because you played online,
> but because you store the unauthorized code,
> here is what someone from Nintendo said
> "As a result of a number of Nintendo 3DS users using unauthorized versions of several games, and connecting to the official game servers in violation of our terms of service, these users' *Nintendo 3DS systems that stored the unauthorized game code have been banned from Nintendo's online network effective immediately*."


I think the main issue is that people were connecting to the server with the game (recognized as an "unauthorized version" of the game) and not the fact that they simply had "unauthorized code" on their system, otherwise me and many others would've been banned long ago for using things such as FBI and the homebrew launcher.


----------



## b17bomber (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> I deleted the ticket and the title for both games. I also deleted it from my activity log, better safe than sorry.
> 
> So, am I now safe?



How do you delete from log?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 17, 2016)

Basically if people were connected to anything other than local wireless communication draws a red flag. I recorded a video of myself trading  a shiny pkmn.... to myself lol
and was only using local WIFI no ban


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 17, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Just so you guys now you weren't banned because you played online,
> but because you store the unauthorized code,
> here is what someone from Nintendo said
> "As a result of a number of Nintendo 3DS users using unauthorized versions of several games, and connecting to the official game servers in violation of our terms of service, these users' *Nintendo 3DS systems that stored the unauthorized game code have been banned from Nintendo's online network effective immediately*."


So in other words, if you so much as pirate this, even when someone dumps the "retail" cart - which is what the leak was from, you will still wind up getting banana'd.

I don't care anymore. I don't even play Nintendo games online that much.
This whole experience has turned me off from getting the Switch, however.
I'll be sure to enjoy Zelda: BotW when it leaks. Thanks to whoever made the Wii-U Backup loader.

If you have Pokemon Sun or Pokemon Moon installed on your system AT ALL, even after the game is released, chances are, you will get banned eventually.
My guess is that the new Firmware update added a snooper that is able to phone home to Nintendo to inform the server if you have unauthorized game code installed on the system and ban you.

Unauthorized game code means: If you have any pirated/dumped game or app installed, homebrew or otherwise, enjoy your B&

I've been turned off from getting the Switch at launch, but I'm not completely turned off from getting it at all. I'll do what I did with the Wii-U and give it a year or two.

@MasterJ360
No, if your 3DS is connected to the internet at all, you will eventually get banned.
This is what was implied. Doing local wireless won't protect you. The only thing that can protect you is to not have your 3DS connected to the internet at all. Using NitroViewer (much like I did) can still get you banned, even if you *never connected to Pokemon Sun or Pokemon Moon's online services.*


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

b17bomber said:


> How do you delete from log?



By hitting the trash can button under software library

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> Just so you guys now you weren't banned because you played online,
> but because you store the unauthorized code,
> here is what someone from Nintendo said
> "As a result of a number of Nintendo 3DS users using unauthorized versions of several games, and connecting to the official game servers in violation of our terms of service, these users' *Nintendo 3DS systems that stored the unauthorized game code have been banned from Nintendo's online network effective immediately*."



Does this affect me if I deleted title and ticket and still no ban?


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 17, 2016)

DJ91990 said:


> My guess is that the new Firmware update added a snooper that is able to phone home to Nintendo to inform the server if you have unauthorized game code installed on the system and ban you.
> 
> Unauthorized game code means: If you have any pirated/dumped game or app installed, homebrew or otherwise, enjoy your BS



Except, the wave would have kicked in even before people gotten Pokemon, right?

Well, I'll say its convenient to ban _together_ with Pokemon pirates,
but not everyone plays Pokemon,
and no reports of other gamers being banned thus far.


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> By hitting the trash can button under software library
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It could affect you. The bans are being dished out in waves. That's why it's called a ban wave.
If your Nintendo 3DS was connected to the internet at all while having Pokemon Sun or Pokemon Moon installed, your 3DS's Friend Code, Serial Number, and any associated Nintendo Network ID has been flagged. Just because you haven't been banned yet, doesn't mean you won't get banned tomorrow, or sometime next month. If you do not get banned at all, go play the lottery, because you are a lucky person!


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 17, 2016)

DJ91990 said:


> So in other words, if you so much as pirate this, even when someone dumps the "retail" cart - which is what the leak was from, you will still wind up getting banana'd.
> 
> I don't care anymore. I don't even play Nintendo games online that much.
> This whole experience has turned me off from getting the Switch, however.
> ...


This may be possible, however some user here said she/he got Mario Party : Star Rush leaked and didn't got a ban. Is probably caused since we have an unauthorized code of SuMo and some entered online with it. If this would have happened Nintendo would have done a HUGE ASS ban wave since September considering everyone who uses CFW must have FBI and HBL as .cia (or almost everyone).


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> By hitting the trash can button under software library
> Does this affect me if I deleted title and ticket and still no ban?


Try it


----------



## HuskyXD (Nov 17, 2016)

Just sell the ban consoles to gamestop and doit quick before they catch on.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

HuskyXD said:


> Just sell the ban consoles to gamestop and doit quick before they catch on.


I'd rather transfer my games and saves to another system, thanks.
I'd also rather not sell my current console at all since it's a special edition, and if I were to sell it, I'd shove it on eBay and make it clear that the console is banned.


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 17, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> This may be possible, however some user here said she/he got Mario Party : Star Rush leaked and didn't got a ban. Is probably caused since you have an unauthorized code of SuMo and you entered online with it. If this would have happened Nintendo would have done a HUGE ASS ban wave since September considering everyone who uses CFW must have FBI and HBL as .cia (or almost everyone).


I also had the European version of Mario Party Star Rush and that is unauthorized code as well.
I think the main trigger is a snooper that detected that Pokemon Sun and Pokemon Moon was launched on a set date, and secretly synchronized to Nintendo's servers.

Mario Party Star Rush would appear to Nintendo's servers as a European version and would have cross-checked the street date of Mario Party Star Rush for Europe and wouldn't have flagged anything.

Either that, or they did this to try and level the playing field for the new Pokemon game. How many people are going to play Mario Party Star Rush vs Pokemon Sun and Moon?


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

Queno138 said:


> Except, the wave would have kicked in even before people gotten Pokemon, right?
> 
> Well, I'll say its convenient to ban _together_ with Pokemon pirates,
> but not everyone plays Pokemon,
> and no reports of other gamers being banned thus far.


 Not unless they decided to ban users now.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 17, 2016)

HuskyXD said:


> Just sell the ban consoles to gamestop and doit quick before they catch on.


lol aye mine has a capture board installed its profit eitherway  Will just use the money to install 1 on my N3ds lol I'll just be 1 3ds short


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

So, there is still a chance i could get banned?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> So, there is still a chance i could get banned?


I don't think so.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I don't think so.



What about the unauthorized code? NNID? MAC Address?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> So, there is still a chance i could get banned?


cut off WIFI if you still play the rom dont need it on anyway


----------



## ChristianFlores (Nov 17, 2016)

Damn, gotta wait to see if they can only ban the people who played the game online before it releases.
'Til then I'm not even touching my 3DS.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

MasterJ360 said:


> cut off WIFI if you still play the rom dont need it on anyway



I deleted ticket and title
Is anything i have (NNID, MAC, etc) gonna get banned at some point?

I doubt a snooper was added, it would have been on 3dbrew


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> What about the unauthorized code? NNID? MAC Address?


Wow ok I thought my post went though but it obviously didn't.
Like I'd said earlier on in the thread, it's likely that people were just banned because they were connecting to the game's servers with an altered CIA before release. You'll probably be fine if you have homebrew.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Wow ok I thought my post went though but it obviously didn't.
> Like I'd said earlier on in the thread, it's likely that people were just banned because they were connecting to the game's servers with an altered CIA before release. You'll probably be fine if you have homebrew.



I'm sorry, i am paranoid right now. My heart feels like it is beating out of my chest.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> I'm sorry, i am paranoid right now. My heart feels like it is beating out of my chest.


I think I'd be too.


----------



## ChristianFlores (Nov 17, 2016)

That's true. I shat myself when I read the "unauthorized code" thing from earlier.


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 17, 2016)

ChristianFlores said:


> That's true. I shat myself when I read the "unauthorized code" thing from earlier.


Did you got banned too?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2016)

I am pretty sure I read somewhere that the error code is a temp ban for 15 day


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am pretty sure I read somewhere that the error code is a temp ban for 15 day



Yeah, i am hearing, perma ban, 15 day ban, hardware ban, etc. who knows what type of ban this is.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 17, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am pretty sure I read somewhere that the error code is a temp ban for 15 day


There are different error codes showing up. I'm not sure what the difference is between them though. I'm hoping its only temporary


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am pretty sure I read somewhere that the error code is a temp ban for 15 day


I've heard it's temporary the first time you get it, but not the second time.
This is the first I've gotten it so maybe it'll be temporary for me.


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 17, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## ChristianFlores (Nov 17, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Did you got banned too?


No, but I hurried over to my console to uninstall the game. Don't know if I should even flick the wireless switch on right now.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> There are different error codes showing up. I'm not sure what the difference is between them though. I'm hoping its only temporary



My guess, it is temporary if it is your first ban.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> There are different error codes showing up. I'm not sure what the difference is between them though. I'm hoping its only temporary


One is a console ban, the other is an NNID ban.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> One is a console ban, the other is an NNID ban.


Which is which?


Aletron9000 said:


> My guess, it is temporary if it is your first ban.


I really hope so


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

ChristianFlores said:


> No, but I hurried over to my console to uninstall the game. Don't know if I should even flick the wireless switch on right now.



Did you uninstall the ticket as well?


----------



## HBK (Nov 17, 2016)

What if one downloaded .3ds (well, .3dz with private headers) dumps from that iso site instead of CIAs? I played online with these, but luckily the console is not banned.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2016)

Also apparently there is a fix for it


----------



## ChristianFlores (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> Did you uninstall the ticket as well?


Yeah. I wonder if my other apps are safe though.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Also apparently there is a fix for it




If it is a hardware ban, i don't think this will fix it.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

wait what if its because your all using the same Header?
probly not though


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

ChristianFlores said:


> Yeah. I wonder if my other apps are safe though.



Probably, as long as there aren't any other early leak games

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> wait what if its because your all using the same Header?
> probly not though



Cia's do not have headers, only .3ds


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Which is which?


002-0102 = console
002-2812 = NNID


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> 002-0102 = console
> 002-2812 = NNID


Looks like I've just got an NNID ban then


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> Cia's do not have headers, only .3ds


I did not know that.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Looks like I've just got an NNID ban then


You sure? You get the console ban error when you check the Friend List, and only a few other places I think.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2016)

This thread is misleading because there's no confirmed source to say this is a perma ban. Most have reported this error code being a 15 day ban.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> You sure? You get the console ban error when you check the Friend List, and only a few other places I think.


well fuck, I assumed you would only get 1 ban message, not multiple types


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Nothing on friend list, eshop, etc. i might be clear

Slowly recovering from shock from a few posts ago

No sleep tonight


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> well fuck, I assumed you would only get 1 ban message, not multiple types


I think the way it works is that it shows you the NNID ban error when you access things that use the MINT applet, and thus need NNID access, and it shows you the console ban error when you access anything else which needs Nintendo server access.


----------



## gbadl (Nov 17, 2016)

kumikochan said:


> Lmao, it's their own fault for going online



Agreed, it is about time Nintendo started banning hacked consoles. If you want to play online do it legit.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

gbadl said:


> Agreed, it is about time Nintendo started banning hacked consoles. If you want to play online do it legit.


While a good portion of people who play online with hacked consoles play with hacked Pokemon, not all do.


----------



## gbadl (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> While a good portion of people who play online with hacked consoles play with hacked Pokemon, not all do.



If people want to play online they shouldn't be using a hacked console anyway. Cart and legit firmware is the way to go. It's funny that people here that have a hacked console actually went and called Nintendo about the ban. WTF the world is doomed.


----------



## HBK (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> While a good portion of people who play online with hacked consoles play with hacked Pokemon, not all do.



It's not because of the Pokémon, Nintendo could not care less. Pokemon tournaments are full of PkHex'ed Pokemon anyway, and they pass all checks.

The issue is when you use modified firmware/software to pirate games.


----------



## Godamit (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm seeing mixed responses so I'm hoping someone can help me out here...

I've just received my genuine copy of Pokemon Moon and it is being dumped (for my own personal use) as I type this. Am I safe to convert this dump to cia, install and play? Or would I have to stick to cartridge for the moment?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Godamit said:


> I'm seeing mixed responses so I'm hoping someone can help me out here...
> 
> I've just received my genuine copy of Pokemon Moon and it is being dumped (for my own personal use) as I type this. Am I safe to convert this dump to cia, install and play? Or would I have to stick to cartridge for the moment?


Stick to cartridge but don't even enter the Festival Plaza.


----------



## Godamit (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Stick to cartridge but don't even enter the Festival Plaza.



Ok great, thanks for the quick response! I'll do just that until tomorrow when it officially releases here.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Nov 17, 2016)

kumikochan said:


> Lmao, it's their own fault for going online



It is idiotic to log on with games that havent been released.This is common sense.


----------



## Ecner19 (Nov 17, 2016)

How about the preloaded version? Got the ticket from ciangel and dled it from eshop? Is that bannable too?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Ecner19 said:


> How about the preloaded version? Got the ticket from ciangel and dled it from eshop? Is that bannable too?


No, if you play it once it's actually been released.


----------



## cena2008 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> 002-0102 = console
> 002-2812 = NNID


My n3ds xl only have "002-2812" when i play eshop. Is it NNID ban?
I play online still work with the cartridge game.
Can I unban via change the number in secinfo_A?
Sorry, my eng is bad


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

cena2008 said:


> My n3ds xl only have "002-2812" when i play eshop. Is it NNID ban?
> I play online still work with the cartridge game.
> Can I unban via change the number in secinfo_A?
> Sorry, my eng is bad


Yeah, you have a NNID ban. I don't know how to bypass this error.


----------



## cena2008 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Yeah, you have a NNID ban. I don't know how to bypass this error.


So, how to.....unban?? (((


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

cena2008 said:


> So, how to.....unban?? (((


I just said I don't know.


----------



## cena2008 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I just said I don't know.


Thank you so much . But it still online play with the cartridge game. And can i play it continue? with pokemon moon/ sun cartridge?


----------



## Ecner19 (Nov 17, 2016)

So I dled the leak and played it last week. Accidentally got on festival plaza online cause I forgot to turn it off after I browsed eshop, immediately turned it off as soon as I saw it connected. Right now I'm dling the preload on eshop. Does that mean I'm not banned? Or not yet but definitely be getting the ban hammer soon?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Ecner19 said:


> So I dled the leak and played it last week. Accidentally got on festival plaza online cause I forgot to turn it off after I browsed eshop, immediately turned it off as soon as I saw it connected. Right now I'm dling the preload on eshop. Does that mean I'm not banned? Or not yet but definitely be getting the ban hammer soon?


You're probably safe, I just suggest that everyone with the leak should stop playing it until the actual game comes out, since I and others have been banned from simply accessing the Festival Plaza, or so it seems.


----------



## Sleet (Nov 17, 2016)

Are there any reports of bans on consoles without a linked NNID?


----------



## Ecner19 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> You're probably safe, I just suggest that everyone with the leak should stop playing it until the actual game comes out, since I and others have been banned from simply accessing the Festival Plaza, or so it seems.



Thanks. I think I'll wait for one week to be sure that I'm off ninty's radar. I might be banned later.


----------



## Deleted-400430 (Nov 17, 2016)

Well, it's their fault. Why can't they just wait for the game to come out? Isn't it better that way anyway?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 17, 2016)

gbadl said:


> If people want to play online they shouldn't be using a hacked console anyway. Cart and legit firmware is the way to go. It's funny that people here that have a hacked console actually went and called Nintendo about the ban. WTF the world is doomed.


I'm not blaming hacked consoles or pirating its the train of thought that counts. One can have a non hacked console and a legit game, playing online too early b4 the release is a shared risk.
This isn't a hacked console purge


----------



## Meriadoc (Nov 17, 2016)

Can someone explain me how to delete the ticket of the title ?I have removed the game from the system settings as a normal ...
Someone tells to even delete the history of the played title , how can I do even this thing ?
I'm using Pokemon moon when the 3ds are online and never go online with the game ...until now I'm not banned fortunately


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Meriadoc said:


> Can someone explain me how to delete the ticket of the title ?I have removed the game from the system settings as a normal ...
> Someone tells to even delete the history of the played title , how can I do even this thing ?
> I'm using Pokemon moon when the 3ds are online and never go online with the game ...until now I'm not banned fortunately



use fbi to delete the ticket. look for the title id


----------



## Meriadoc (Nov 17, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> use fbi to delete the ticket. look for the title id


Ok thanks , I've done it.
I'm taking the fingers crossed .


----------



## Autz (Nov 17, 2016)

Meriadoc said:


> Ok thanks , I've done it.
> I'm taking the fingers crossed .



Or you can use TickSweep. This erases all tickets that are unused (uninstalled games; games you didn't bought...).


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yandere-chan said:


> Consoles appear to be getting banned even if they haven't played online but just have the software, aswell.



is this true? i installed the leaked .cia and opened it to check that it worked, but didn't even play it. the 3ds is like 2 system software versions behind so i'd imagine it wouldn't even go online. should i expect the console to be banned?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

j5c077 said:


> is this true? i installed the leaked .cia and opened it to check that it worked, but didn't even play it. the 3ds is like 2 system software versions behind so i'd imagine it wouldn't even go online. should i expect the console to be banned?


In your case, probably not.


----------



## Yandere-chan (Nov 17, 2016)

j5c077 said:


> is this true? i installed the leaked .cia and opened it to check that it worked, but didn't even play it. the 3ds is like 2 system software versions behind so i'd imagine it wouldn't even go online. should i expect the console to be banned?


You should still delete it until tomorrow and get a version 1.0 copy from that iso site


----------



## xdarkmario (Nov 17, 2016)

well i played early for my birthday, but i did preorderd the game but i'm just impatient lol. No ban over here but of course i didn't try fucking playing online, that's ludicrous!


----------

